# Cold Start Issues 2012 BF 750i



## 12CamoBruteNasty (Jan 31, 2019)

I just purchased a 2012 brute 120 hrs 1023 miles. The bike idles fine and runs fine once warmed up. I went to crank it this am and it would not idle unless i gave it some gas. Then the idle would be super low and cut off. I know the person i bought it from and he said its always wanted some throttle to run/start up. Any Ideas? 



I replaced the original spark plugs today. They were black and need to be changed. The only weird thing is i had to remove the little top screw on part on the plug for the rubber boot to be able to go onto the top of it? I've never had to remove that off a spark plug on any vehicle i owned.


----------



## 12CamoBruteNasty (Jan 31, 2019)

12CamoBruteNasty said:


> I just purchased a 2012 brute 120 hrs 1023 miles. The bike idles fine and runs fine once warmed up. I went to crank it this am and it would not idle unless i gave it some gas. Then the idle would be super low and cut off. I know the person i bought it from and he said its always wanted some throttle to run/start up. Any Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the original spark plugs today. They were black and need to be changed. The only weird thing is i had to remove the little top screw on part on the plug for the rubber boot to be able to go onto the top of it? I've never had to remove that off a spark plug on any vehicle i owned.



would you recommend buting a new IAC or a TPS sensor?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

There could be a number of things wrong but to find black plugs on any EFI machine is a sure sign of something very wrong..no matter how many miles on the plugs. You need to determine what has made them black..either fuel or oil...then progress from there. As far as the FI system, there are tests you can run on most of the components. They are outlined in the service manual.


----------



## 12CamoBruteNasty (Jan 31, 2019)

NMKawierider said:


> There could be a number of things wrong but to find black plugs on any EFI machine is a sure sign of something very wrong..no matter how many miles on the plugs. You need to determine what has made them black..either fuel or oil...then progress from there. As far as the FI system, there are tests you can run on most of the components. They are outlined in the service manual.


so ive replaced the plugs, new oem air filters and TPS sensor. bike will start warm without tapping the gas. If its bone cold i have to hit the throttle and rev it some. I was told it was valves and or to adjust the idle just a touch. Seriously I can barely put my thumb on the gas and it will work 100%

anyone know where to adjust the idle on a 2012 efi brute. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

12CamoBruteNasty said:


> so ive replaced the plugs, new oem air filters and TPS sensor. bike will start warm without tapping the gas. If its bone cold i have to hit the throttle and rev it some. I was told it was valves and or to adjust the idle just a touch. Seriously I can barely put my thumb on the gas and it will work 100%
> 
> anyone know where to adjust the idle on a 2012 efi brute. Thanks


You don't...or at least shouldn't. These have an idle air valve that is controlled by the ECM for the proper amount of air at idle. They do fail...or get dirty. Might check it as per the manual....also test the TPS while there.


----------

